# My Baby Hairless Rats Are Opeining Their Eyes awwwwwwww!!!



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

The babies started opening their eyes yesterday, I cant believe how cute they are! Their curly fur should drop out over the next week leaving them as bald as their mummy and daddy!! They are 2 weeks old today!


In the nest with mummy (look at the cute little legs sticking out at the back!!) 









One of the boys










All together



















Tanya xxxxxx


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Awwww Tanya they are soooooooo cute 
(i really need rats again!)


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

awww how cute!!!! they look all confused when they first open!

N


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

awww they look adorable...


----------



## Mr.Bob (Aug 4, 2006)

they r lovely....o/h actually likes this and wants some...lol
doesnt like my furries but these r ok as they dont have fur...lol
logic.......men.....lol


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

awwww they r soooo sweet


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

Mr.Bob said:


> they r lovely....o/h actually likes this and wants some...lol
> doesnt like my furries but these r ok as they dont have fur...lol
> logic.......men.....lol


Well there may be some still looking for homes if your interested! Also my other little girl Truly Scrumptious is expecting!!
Tanya xxxx


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Oohhh Sam, Tanyas not far from you either......


----------



## Mr.Bob (Aug 4, 2006)

now julia...please be carefull...u of all people know what im like...lol

and yes u never know..i will tyr to persude him..lol
he said hed like one when we saw them in sanders garden world the other day but they were too expensive i think for rats(even tho they r lovely!!) :smile: :smile:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2007)

your babies are totally gorgeous! I have 4 female rats and would love a hairless rat but haven't been able to find any ( I live in Norwich Norfolk if anyone knows of anyone who has any to go to a loving home?


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> your babies are totally gorgeous! I have 4 female rats and would love a hairless rat but haven't been able to find any ( I live in Norwich Norfolk if anyone knows of anyone who has any to go to a loving home?


Thanx hun, They are even cuter today!! If they get any cuter Im gonna burst!!!

Tanya xxx


----------



## Robinson (May 18, 2006)

well there's another thing to add to my list of 'want's' - they are just too sweet for words. Got a baby myself the other day - she'd been left all on her own, so i'm gonna grow her on a bit and put her in with the others, again being a baby she's too cute my son has called her Fleur.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

blooming heck Tanya you have a huge collection of pets, they are pretty cute


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

SiUK said:


> blooming heck Tanya you have a huge collection of pets, they are pretty cute


Lol yeah I do have quite a few animals , As im sure you could tell when you came over for the viv I live in a mad house!

Tanya xxx


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

Todays pics!










Tanya xxxx


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

when I pictured hairless rats I didnt thimk they would be quite like that I was picturing naked mole rat kind of things


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

have you got a better pic of the one in the red box, lol as soon as i saw this thread i shouted to my hubby who thought i was having a seisure lol jumping up and down and shouting arhhhhhhhhhh look look lol.
so excited to see a hairless rat, i love rats but i am allergic to their hair hubby said you could get hairless rats but to tell you the truth i didn't quite believe him..... the one in the red box looks soooooooooooooooooo gorgeous. where do you buy them from....:flrt:


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

awwwwww so cute - they have got soo big!


----------



## cleous (Feb 7, 2007)

we have baby naked rats too ,we have been breeding them for quite a while now , yours have quite a bit of fluff on them , are both the male and female completly naked? her is a pic of ours at 2 weeks they still only have the slightest bit of translucent fluff some don't even have any ,







, 

and another pic at 6 weeks old completly naked











we have some availble at the moment if any ones intrested , pm for details

suzanne


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Suzanne,
Both Mother and father are hairless, they have the double rex gene so they have small amounts of fluff on their faces. I have been speaking to people about the genetics of a double rex and they said:

A double rex has two copies of the gene i.e. ReRe whereas a normal rex only has one, Rere. 

So double rex x double rex = all double rex. 

A friend of mine has just had a litter aswell (her male and female are from the same litters as mine are). Here are some pictures of her ickle babies

15 Days old









20 Days Old









Its amazing how much they change in such a short space of time.


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

MissHayho said:


> awwwwww so cute - they have got soo big!


Here you go hun Ive taken them just for you!



















Tanya xxx


----------



## Robinson (May 18, 2006)

They are just soooooo special - but as if to make a point that we are mostly a 'reptile' family (although we keep hairy rats) my 7yr old son saw these pictures and asked "are they for snakes that are allergic to fur?" needless to say he got shouted out of the room! :lol2: ​


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

Robinson said:


> They are just soooooo special - but as if to make a point that we are mostly a 'reptile' family (although we keep hairy rats) my 7yr old son saw these pictures and asked "are they for snakes that are allergic to fur?" needless to say he got shouted out of the room! :lol2:​


 
Lol bless, dont you love what kids come out with!!!

Tanya xxxx


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Robinson said:


> They are just soooooo special - but as if to make a point that we are mostly a 'reptile' family (although we keep hairy rats) my 7yr old son saw these pictures and asked "are they for snakes that are allergic to fur?" needless to say he got shouted out of the room! :lol2: ​


actually - he is not being as daft as you might think!!

some reptile keepers do indeed use naked mice and rats for snake who have delicate digestions..

for instance.. if you got in a rescue who was reguring a lot.. it would be worth trying a hairless feed item..

(and no tanya.. they won't be used for that!!!)

cute pics!

N


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

Nerys said:


> actually - he is not being as daft as you might think!!
> 
> some reptile keepers do indeed use naked mice and rats for snake who have delicate digestions..
> 
> ...


 
Glad to hear Nerys! 
Tanya xxx


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

it makes me want to get the knitting needles out and make tiny polo-neck jumpers!


----------



## bigking97 (Mar 13, 2007)

oooohhhhh man there soooo CUTE!!!!!


----------



## carl24bpool (Oct 26, 2006)

wohic said:


> it makes me want to get the knitting needles out and make tiny polo-neck jumpers!


If you did then I'd buy one just cos it would amuse me so much.


----------



## Mr.Bob (Aug 4, 2006)

they r just soooo cute....lol
not helping me by seeing them.....want one more now...lol


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

wohic said:


> it makes me want to get the knitting needles out and make tiny polo-neck jumpers!


 
Ahh wouldnt they look cute!!! Shame I cant knit!
Tanya xxxx


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

Mr.Bob said:


> they r just soooo cute....lol
> not helping me by seeing them.....want one more now...lol


 
I'll let you have a cuddle with them when you come over tonight!!! You wont be able to resist!
Tanya xxx


----------



## Mr.Bob (Aug 4, 2006)

ahhhh...................lol
oh no.....lol
im going to be in so much trouble.......the other half is coming so need powers of persuation(that right!!!?).....or maybe some strong drink....lol
cant wait.....cuddles......ahhhh
im not daft honest..mmmmmmm


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

Mr.Bob said:


> ahhhh...................lol
> oh no.....lol
> im going to be in so much trouble.......the other half is coming so need powers of persuation(that right!!!?).....or maybe some strong drink....lol
> cant wait.....cuddles......ahhhh
> im not daft honest..mmmmmmm


 
Well Im off to Rich's Cider Farm this afternoon to get some proper scrumpy Cider (my weekend treat), That may do the trick!!


----------



## Mr.Bob (Aug 4, 2006)

not had any proper stuff for ages...lol
it might work tho.....lol


----------



## Mr.Bob (Aug 4, 2006)

thanks so much for the cuddles.......lol
they r really cute and even better looking in the flesh.....lol

sam xx


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

They are gorgeous! When do they lose their hair?


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

corn flake said:


> Here you go hun Ive taken them just for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awww thanks Tanya - they are so gorgeous - v temped to get some hehe but dont really have room at the mo lol we had rats before and they were so adorable!!!!!!


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

*Awww Tanya they are soooooooooo gorgeous  i want a pair? Do you have any left and whats the price hun x*

*PM me x x x*

*Sam*


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

dani11983 said:


> They are gorgeous! When do they lose their hair?


They should lose their fur within the next week.
Tanya xxxx


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

1949_sam said:


> *Awww Tanya they are soooooooooo gorgeous  i want a pair? Do you have any left and whats the price hun x*
> 
> *PM me x x x*
> 
> *Sam*


Pm'd you
xxxx


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

corn flake said:


> Pm'd you
> xxxx


*Thanks your a star *

*xxxx*


----------



## Robinson (May 18, 2006)

Nerys said:


> actually - he is not being as daft as you might think!!
> 
> some reptile keepers do indeed use naked mice and rats for snake who have delicate digestions..
> 
> ...


nerys, I told him what you had said, and boy, did he look smug. Just folded his arms and raised one eyebrow - no need for words, somehow think i'm gonna have fun with this one when he's older! :lol2: ​


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

Robinson said:


> nerys, I told him what you had said, and boy, did he look smug. Just folded his arms and raised one eyebrow - no need for words, somehow think i'm gonna have fun with this one when he's older! :lol2:​


LOL :grin1:


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

i didn't used to like the hairless ones.... i just thought they looked like their fur had fallen out, ie alopecia or something  

but they've grown on me since i met one! we have one staying with us at the moment, and he makes Mason giggle  
so it's worth getting over the initial reservations to see him giggling whenever he sees him!! :lol:

sami


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> i didn't used to like the hairless ones.... i just thought they looked like their fur had fallen out, ie alopecia or something
> 
> but they've grown on me since i met one! we have one staying with us at the moment, and he makes Mason giggle
> so it's worth getting over the initial reservations to see him giggling whenever he sees him!! :lol:
> ...


 
My other half was the same he thought they were the most disgusting things ever the first time we saw them, I instantly fell in love and it took me about 2 years of nagging before he said I could have one. I now have the three adults and I will be keeping at least one baby. I have found them to be very loving little ratties. But then again arent they all! I think rats are the best small furry pet you can get!
Tanya xxxx


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

bless them :flrt: i have three dumbos (got them yesterday) and there great i suspose with these been hairless you have to be careful with drafts and such? what age do you let them go to new homes?


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

yeah, i love rats  

and ferrets... Mason had never kept either before he met me... now he loves them as much as i do!  

sami


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

bosshogg said:


> bless them :flrt: i have three dumbos (got them yesterday) and there great i suspose with these been hairless you have to be careful with drafts and such? what age do you let them go to new homes?


 
yes you need to keep them warm indoors. They always feel so warm to touch, they feel really strange! I let them go to live with their new familieas at around 6 weeks.
Tanya xxxxx


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

Well heres some of todays pictures. They have started loosing theri fur now (bless them). Its so hard to keep them still for piccies!!!!




























Tanya xxxx


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

corn flake said:


> Well heres some of todays pictures. They have started loosing theri fur now (bless them). Its so hard to keep them still for piccies!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Awww they are lovely hun  are they the boys?*

*Sam xxxx*


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

1949_sam said:


> *Awww they are lovely hun  are they the boys?*
> 
> *Sam xxxx*


 
Hi Sam,
Heres a piccy of the boys who currently dont have homes to go to



















Tanya xxxx


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

corn flake said:


> Hi Sam,
> Heres a piccy of the boys who currently dont have homes to go to
> 
> 
> ...


*Awww Tanya :flrt: they are stunners  would you mind holding one of them, then one of your females when born and ready to go?*

*Sam xxxx*


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

I love those last two males are they naked huskeys? I am so confused with this rex gene thing how have they still got markings if they are naked :grin1::werd:


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

They will loose their fur over the next few days just leaving a fluffy bit on their face. Their skin is still coloured though.
Tanya xxx


----------



## Mr.Bob (Aug 4, 2006)

they are looking gr8....am very tempted....lol


----------



## mr dolittle (Apr 4, 2007)

i have already reservd 2 so i cant wait to get them deposit in the post ok tanya


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

All six have now found homes! And I didnt even advertise them. Just to say If anyone does want any more I may have another litter due in the next few weeks (although People are already on thew waiting list)!


----------



## mr dolittle (Apr 4, 2007)

hi tanya will you keep me a female from the next litter thanks


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

mr dolittle said:


> hi tanya will you keep me a female from the next litter thanks


 
Your on the waiting list already hun! There are a couple of others that are after females aswell so fingers crossed.
Tanya xxx


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

Heres a few updated piccies, as you can see they are gradually loosing more fur, they are about 3 and a half weeks now.
Tanya xxx


----------



## Lizzi (Apr 4, 2007)

Awww I can't wait to get my boy!! They are sooooooooo gorgeous!


----------

